# Interest Check | Pink Lion Fullsuit For Sale (SU)



## Celestial-Chronicler (Dec 14, 2016)

*PLEASE READ IF INTERESTED.*

(Directly copied from my post on fA)
He is not yet up for sale, but will most likely be by the end of March!


So as of late, I have been trying to figure out how I am going to make ends meet for college and my lack of job. 
It has come down to this one possible option, which I am still VERY much on the fence about. If you are interested, or simply want to help me try and figure out how to price this guy, I would greatly appreciate it. He is my first fullsuit and as such, I am extremely attached to him. Ontop of that, he is my only current suit that I own. 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BLUAuzFFJWm/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BBCFgvaNONy/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BLUDpp4Dcnb/
Sta.sh Uploads 1588




 <- Mentioned in this video

The suit is very well taken care of and in peak condition. If enough interest is generated, I will take proper turnarounds of the suit. He has been worn to three separate conventions and washed directly after.
- Comicon 2015
- Emcon 2016
- Comicon 2016

Suit Specs:
Fits someone 5' and under comfortably
Size 6 shoe in womens
Each Spike in the mane is a pocket!
Hidden behind the top two mane spikes are two tuck away straps to be used as a backpack! These straps tuck inside two small slits in the mane to be hidden and out of sight when wearing the head regularly. These straps are also durable enough to carry the weight of the head and anything stored within the pockets themselves. 
1" Fan in the muzzle
**Suit is Unlined.**


This suit is 100% handmade and fitted to fit myself. The bodysuit was sewn together using machine sewing while the head was hand stitched. Within the head are 6 separate pockets to allow the wearer to store any belongings without the need of a backpack. Each lighter pink spike is one of those pockets including the front and back chest pocket (unseen). These pockets are extremely large and allow the wearer to store things such as an additional pair of shoes, phone, wallet, drink and more. Within the head is a 12v 1" laptop fan for added ventilation through the mouth. The feet of the suit are built upon size 6 sneakers for added comfort. This specific costume has been featured on numerous social platforms as well as the official Cartoon Network Instagram.

Please comment down below if you would possibly be interested!! I am unsure of how much I am looking for just yet, but I would prefer recommendations above $1,500 at the very least!


----------



## Keeroh (Dec 14, 2016)

Do you have an estimate on how much time you spent making it? I tend to go by the calculation of materials + labor + end result quality to estimate craft pricing. 

It looks very well made. The unfortunate thing though, is it's for a very niche overlap of furries who have enough money and desire to own a fursuit,  love SU, and are under five feet tall. While you have maintained it well, it is a used-condition suit and that would dink the price a bit. 

I'd say $1750 for the full suit, which I believe to be a good price for it. I just worry about the aforementioned niche-ness of the possible buyers. IF you offer to rework it to fit the buyer, I would offer $2000. The work is good quality, and the little details for storage and fans are a huge selling point.

I wish you the best of luck. :3


----------



## Celestial-Chronicler (Dec 14, 2016)

Honestly I greatly appreciate your feedback!
If I were to guesstimate I spent roughly 400$ on materials total (rare fur makes me want to die)
And an accumulated amount of 1 weeks worth of work total over the course of two years. 
And as for the niche group, I 100% agree with what you're saying. The only downside is I hardly have any fur left to extend the bodysuit (the downsides of knowing yards:my body) So I would have to find another distributer of the fur I need in order to adjust measurements. Another downside is my original supplier scammed me so I definitely will not be going back to them. 
At the very least, I could probably invest some money and time on lining the suit and installing removable padding if the interest grows for this guy. I would hate to see him rot in a box next year. I am mainly holding onto him right now for both sentimental purpose and portfolio purposes ahaha


----------



## Keeroh (Dec 14, 2016)

Celestial-Chronicler said:


> Honestly I greatly appreciate your feedback!
> If I were to guesstimate I spent roughly 400$ on materials total (rare fur makes me want to die)
> And an accumulated amount of 1 weeks worth of work total over the course of two years.
> And as for the niche group, I 100% agree with what you're saying. The only downside is I hardly have any fur left to extend the bodysuit (the downsides of knowing yards:my body) So I would have to find another distributer of the fur I need in order to adjust measurements. Another downside is my original supplier scammed me so I definitely will not be going back to them.
> At the very least, I could probably invest some money and time on lining the suit and installing removable padding if the interest grows for this guy. I would hate to see him rot in a box next year. I am mainly holding onto him right now for both sentimental purpose and portfolio purposes ahaha


Have you considered reducing it to a partial, and keeping the bodysuit for future projects? It would reduce the price significantly (Probably bring it closer to 1-1.2k) but would expand your possible buyers. 
I totally understand the sentimental reasons to hold onto it, but hey, if you can turn a profit on it, you can re-invest that money into a new project that you can manufacture to be more broad-spectrum appealing and sell it for a pretty penny.
Or, you know, pay rent and buy food and other responsible adult things.


----------



## Celestial-Chronicler (Dec 14, 2016)

Keeroh said:


> Have you considered reducing it to a partial, and keeping the bodysuit for future projects? It would reduce the price significantly (Probably bring it closer to 1-1.2k) but would expand your possible buyers.
> I totally understand the sentimental reasons to hold onto it, but hey, if you can turn a profit on it, you can re-invest that money into a new project that you can manufacture to be more broad-spectrum appealing and sell it for a pretty penny.
> Or, you know, pay rent and buy food and other responsible adult things.


That last part, omg ahahaha
If that aint the truth. 
I actually have considered selling the parts seperately however I couldnt possibly imagine what I would be using a giant bubblegum pink body for so it may just be best to sell it whole. However if March/April comes around and I do not have any potential buyers lined up I may have to sell just as a partial or even a head.
I do have some hope though! I know of one Pink lion suit that sold for 1.5k (https://www.furbuy.com/auctions/1081375.html) Except they were a much more workable height of 5'6+


----------

